# The New Chateau Orleans



## zzcn69 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am an owner at Chateau Orleans and wanted to tell yall what's new there. It's pretty impressive. A new management company has taken over and is making improvements. An elevator is being installed. Beautiful crown molding is being installed throughout the resort. Plantation shutters have been installed.  The exterior has been painted. Some units have been refurbished. I saw #4, a studio, a week ago and it has an awesome chandelier and antique 4 poster bed. There are some other units already refurbished and more are planned. We have been assured our MF will not go up for 3 years, but I shudder to think what will happen after that.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 20, 2012)

zzcn69 said:


> I am an owner at Chateau Orleans and wanted to tell yall what's new there. It's pretty impressive. A new management company has taken over and is making improvements. An elevator is being installed. Beautiful crown molding is being installed throughout the resort. Plantation shutters have been installed.  The exterior has been painted. Some units have been refurbished. I saw #4, a studio, a week ago and it has an awesome chandelier and antique 4 poster bed. There are some other units already refurbished and more are planned. We have been assured our MF will not go up for 3 years, but I shudder to think what will happen after that.



FYI

there is a 2 bedroom 1 bath unit at Chateau Orleans on ebay now (auction ends Jan 21, 2012 18:35:01 PST)

Interesting to note that they charge a $1500 transfer fee...the seller is paying half of it (I wont be complaining about wyndhams $299 fee any more)


----------



## zzcn69 (Jan 20, 2012)

*More on Chateau*

Ron, that transfer fee is news to me. Of course, you know that registering a change of ownership is more expensive in Louisiana (around $350) than anywhere else I know because state law is based on the Napoleonic Code or so it was explained to me. I did ask employees why all the upgrades and was told new management company was upgrading so they could charge renters more. They have gone up $10 on PO rates, but can't complain as this was the first increase in 15 years. I know they are aware of Ebay sales. While they have done nothing to upgrade bathrooms, I can tell you the redone units are gorgeous. Will be glad to answer questions.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 9, 2012)

How much are the MF for 1 and 2 bdrm units?

What happened to the old management team and when did the change happened?


----------



## MaryH (Feb 9, 2012)

For the transfer, there are differences between quit claim which is somewhat reasonable and the full transfer which was over 1K.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 11, 2012)

MaryH said:


> For the transfer, there are differences between quit claim which is somewhat reasonable and the full transfer which was over 1K.



From a legal standpoint, a quitclaim isn't much at all.  A quitclaim conveys whatever interest the grantor has in a property.  I can quitclaim my interest in the Empire State Building and you get nothing at all.  I have no interest in the Empire State Building.

The grantee of a quitclaim cannot be assured of a free and clear title.


----------



## zzcn69 (Feb 12, 2012)

*MF at Chateau*

I paid $456 MF for 2012 for a 1 br. condo. Don't know MF for 2 br.  We were notified in August, 2011 that Leisure Management, LTD was now managing the Chateau. I was told that the woman who ran our old management co. had retired and dissolved her company.  We were also told there was a 2 year moratorium on raising our MF. Looking around the resort now  and seeing all the improvements, I am sure we can look forward to a hefty increase in 2 years. They are not updating the bathrooms which all have the jetted tubs that no longer work, but putting up beautiful crown molding, chrystal chandeliers and wood shutters among lots of other improvements really make the resort much nicer. It already has the best patio of any resort in NOLA in my opinion.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 24, 2012)

I think they did a significant increase back in 2010 or 2011 with a special assessment of 100-150$ that seem to have become permanent.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe there is a elevator now.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 27, 2012)

chapjim said:


> From a legal standpoint, a quitclaim isn't much at all.  A quitclaim conveys whatever interest the grantor has in a property.  I can quitclaim my interest in the Empire State Building and you get nothing at all.  I have no interest in the Empire State Building.
> 
> The grantee of a quitclaim cannot be assured of a free and clear title.



I would agree that a quitclaim isnt much, but when (if) you pay so little for a timeshare who cares...I know I dont.. Actually with timeshares its a little better than your Empire State Building example. At least with a timeshare when you get you maintenance fee bill you can be pretty well assured that, even if the title is not free and clear, you will be able to use the timeshare.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 27, 2012)

Paul Collins has been the front desk / manager for a while (know him from at least 2004) but he apparently have a new boss called Pauline.  I used to remember a Roy being mentioned around 2005 or 2006.  I think a few years ago, I already seen cards with Leisure Management..


----------



## MaryH (Apr 29, 2012)

Would be interested to get in touch with other Chateau Orleans owners.  Please PM me.


----------



## pattib (Apr 29, 2012)

I am an owner at Plaza Suite Hotel Resort and I just got back on Friday from a week in New Orleans.  The owner of Plaza Suite told us he just bought Chateau Orleans and was making some improvements.  He also said the new timeshare 1/2 block away from Plaza Suite would start sales in about 6 months.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 29, 2012)

pattib said:


> I am an owner at Plaza Suite Hotel Resort and I just got back on Friday from a week in New Orleans.  The owner of Plaza Suite told us he just bought Chateau Orleans and was making some improvements.  He also said the new timeshare 1/2 block away from Plaza Suite would start sales in about 6 months.



Ok, now you have my attention....Where is this new timeshare, is it being done by the same guy that has Plaza Suites, another independent or one of the  systems?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 29, 2012)

Stayed at Plaza suites back in 2004 for rental from an owner for the first week of Mardi Gras.  Most units did not have outside windows and the hot tub was not working when I was there.  The unit I was in had a leaking roof and since water was colleting on the spiral staircase, I asked to be put into another unit.

They also own Plaza Suites in Metiere?  

They don't own all of Chateau Orleans but apparently they are now the management company and are doing some development there.  But they are not fixing the jetted whirlpool tub / bathroom from what I heard but put in a lift and some other stuff.  Chateau Orleans is on Burgandy at Bienville and Iberbille and next door to the Ritz Carleton the Saint.


----------

